# 3116 cat running rough when cold



## gaspedal (Mar 20, 2005)

Just purchased a topkick with the 3116 cat. Not sure what horsepower, but when the engine is cold it misses eratically barely running and smokes like crazy. I was going to set the valves and injectors but no one around here could tell me anything about it. The way the engine is set up I cant tell which is intake or exhaust or injector rocker arm. Not sure what the injector setting should be either. I tried to buy a book about the engine from my local cat dealer but he couldnt help me their either. Any suggestions about this problem...
thanks james


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

how cold is cold, 30, or 0 degrees. i would think that cat would be able to get a book for you. the 3116 is a common engine put in alot of different vehicles. you may need to go to another cat dealer or go to a heavy truck shop and ask where they get there books from. good luck.


----------



## timm9 (Dec 19, 2001)

You might try ebay. I was able to find books on my CAT at a very reasobale price.


----------



## "MR.PLOW" (Feb 15, 2005)

Just try phoning a Cat Dealer, and maybe one of the technicians can give u a few pointers to try. Maybe get the fuel system flushed, maybe the fuel stays partially frozen in the lines, until it wams up. Keep us posted


----------



## gaspedal (Mar 20, 2005)

*thanks*

Thanks for the suggestions and where to find a good book about the cat, I will give ebay a try. The cold temp I was talking about really isnt that cold, around 50-60 degrees. I started it friday when it was around 70 and it ran alot better. My local cat dealer wouldnt even let me go back to the shop to ask a mechanic, but I will give Longview cat dealer a try.
thanks again, james


----------

